# Notice to an IDIOT



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Haven't been neer a computer until today or i would have already posted this. If you are a guide and working the wallisville projects and you left your decoys and three wooden stools in the timber.........well they are gone.

I am holding your 4 dozen decoys Ransome. You can have them back by simply pming me, and meeting me at the boat ramp where me and the local game warden will take your confession and you will claim your evidence left in the field with your decoys and stools. That would be your bag of CORN.

Seriously why bring 4 dozen decoys into a pond that can't even hold a dozen? Those things were heavy man. You also owe me gas money to haul your heavy *** decoys back to my house.

Also could you let us know how your party felt about hunting in a pond with no decoys or stools????????


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*story*

you have got to post the story on what all this guy did!


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

hahahahaha.......................i don't know what he did. I went out Friday morning to take my father in law hunting and maybe shoot a mallard in a little secluded timber hole. Well the smartweed flat is flooded outside the hole so we set up there. Saw 2 flights of teal and by 8:30 i decided to go check the pond. 

I walked into the pond and heard some clanging and looked over to see my dog smelling decoys. Hmm thats odd i say. I walked over to investigate why someone would dekes hanging and i find three wooden marsh stools. One says guide. 

Now any normal day i would left it all alone until i saw the bag of corn laying there with them. That ****** me off. What if a GW had walked up and found that corn.............So i disposed of the corn very far up in the woods long ways from any water for the deer to eat. I gave the wooden stools a viking funeral, and i now have the decoys ransome. 
i'm giving the guy a week to get them back before i donate them to a good cause. 

as far as the guy i have no idea who it was except for the initials DH on the decoys.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

LMAO you did the right thing... I'd post it on TXWATERFOWLER as well


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> as far as the guy i have no idea who it was except for the initials *DH* on the decoys.


Definitely sounds like a DH to me.

He obviously won't claim his dekes, but I bet he will give you a ration of **** if you run into him in the field - just be ready for him.

.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lol, this one should make a slow day at work just a little better


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Im fully expecting it..............i can take the harrassment long enough to the TX numbers off his boat and give a quick call to jason, hector, or john.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

Spout, found your corn. J/K LMAO

Couldn't resist....


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

WestEndAngler said:


> LMAO you did the right thing... I'd post it on TXWATERFOWLER as well


 I posted there first, i do more posting there than here.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Not being funny. DH (Duck Hunter). Not much of a duck hunter in my opinion. What would have happened had the Game Warden came up on you with that corn? That would have been pretty tough. Do people ever learn? Do they even care?


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Exactly, there is no i could have proven it wasn't mine short of the fact my decoys are rigged with mono instead of tanglefree. I was especially mad when i saw the stool that said guide. Surely no guide in his right mind would be running hunts up there where birds are so finicky...................but he had corn.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Another thing you could of done was leave everything there and report it to the Game Warden so he could actually catch DH on the spot. Taking the decoys and spreading the corn sounds like theft and destruction of evidence (you didn't do either, just saying).


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> I posted there first, i do more posting there than here.


I saw and I tend to lurk over there =:ac550:


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, and discarding the stools sounds like polluting... Lol. Hahaha...


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

ive been looking for some decoys lately ... want to sell em?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

It is very scary knowing that someone with those kind of ethics or lack thereof are out there. Who knows they may have been close by. If they would do something like that, whatelse would they do?


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

not polluting if there biodegradable..........they werent treated.............and yeah it could be construed as theft and destroying evidence. But the way i saw it was the game wardens aren't gonna stake the place out, they have nothing to work with as far as boat ID, if the guy came in at night and took everything out without using it he wouldn't be caught he'd just go somewhere else and use it where there is less traffic. Id rather know his pocket book got hit. And like i said i will gladly give him the decoys back if he is willing to meet me and the GW at the ramp or his choice of destination. I have no need for mallard decoys. I have 6 of my own and never use more than that.


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

HAHAHAHHA...........i have gotten all kinds of pms of people wanting to buy them. Actually im not going to sell them, i don't want any money off of them. I have already donated them barring the fellow doesn't own up to it within a week.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I woulda set up a trail cam & left his stuff ..AFTER I Called the GW... pics are worth a thousand Lies..lmao


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

hahahahahhaha yeah never thought of that. And i don't have a trail cam.


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

People never learn and people still don't care. That's probably the most basic reason our permits and licenses go up every single year.

I would clean up the dekes, remove the initials, and give them to a teenage duck hunter in your neighborhood. I know when I was in high school, I would have gave an arm and a leg for 4 dozen 'new' decoys.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I know crazy_cajun02 and know him to be a stand up guy. Served in the Marines and may one day become a LEO himself. He takes kids on hunting trips. Work as a volunteer for DU events. He's also involved with Christian group that work with kids.

I think you made the right call Jared. I do, however, like the trail cam idea. Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks Jim. Oh yeah pm at ya on a date for next RP trip. sent it on TXwaterfowler.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

If its in a bag, than you would be OK... you werent baiting.... 

Now, yes, you woulda had some explaining to do.... but its not illegal to carry corn in your boat....

But then again, the only thing you can legally shoot on the Wallisville project that eats corn is ducks.... sooooo..... 

I doubt very seriously that its a guide..... surely nobody would be taking clients to the Wallisville Project for a guided trip... or on a baited hunt at that.....

Hmmmm.... i will now rack my brain for the rest of the day trying to figure out who I know with the initials DH....

Shouldnt be too hard....

Whoever it is sucks at baiting, cuz it doesnt do any good to keep the corn in the sack.... and I dont hear much shooting up there in the mornings, so they are doing something wrong... haha


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I woulda set up a trail cam & left his stuff ..AFTER I Called the GW... pics are worth a thousand Lies..lmao


 I was fixin to PM you Ox and see if them was your dekes! LMAO!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like all you did without the corn as evidence was steal his decoys and destroy his gear... And if he were to claim them YOU would have trouble with the law.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Encinal said:


> Sounds to me like all you did without the corn as evidence was steal his decoys and destroy his gear... And if he were to claim them YOU would have trouble with the law.


Did you lose some corn you're upset about? :rotfl:

He's offered to give them back if the offender will name a time and place with a warden present. Sounds like an offer to return lost property to me. I imagine cell phones that have digital cameras and video sure come in handy when meeting with GW's to return lost property that was found next to a baited pond.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

That was my question though... Was anything actually baited??? or was there just a bag of corn found....

I hunted a private spot last month and had 5 bags of corn strapped to my 4wheeler.... When I was done duck hunting, i got back on my 4wheeler and went and filled up a deer feeder...

Never had any intention of baiting the duck slough, but still had corn with me....

Of course, this is a different scenario since you cant hunt deer or hogs on the Wallisville Project....

I guess what I am wondering is what good does corn do if its in the bag?

PS.... still havent figured out who DH is yet.... but then again, I was assuming he/she was a local....


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Not that I condone illegal hunting. But Encinal has a point. Can you prove the pond was baited? All I read was there was a bag of corn in the area, which the op dumped out. I think the best move would have been to notify the game warden in the area. I have met a few and they are pretty diligent and would have at least checked it out. By removing the evidence the chances of the guy being caught have gone way down. If you saw someone poaching would you steal their truck or call the game warden?
Just a thought.
TRW


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

capn said:


> Did you lose some corn you're upset about? :rotfl:
> 
> He's offered to give them back if the offender will name a time and place with a warden present. Sounds like an offer to return lost property to me. I imagine cell phones that have digital cameras and video sure come in handy when meeting with GW's to return lost property that was found next to a baited pond.


I don't really duck hunt... but having decoys in and chairs next to a baited pond isn't illegal...

If they were mine I would have no problem meeting you next to a game warden and a LEO to have you arrested for stolen property...

You have to actually catch a guy hunting a baited pond... killing ducks... dont you?

You can't prosecute someone for what they are GOING to do in a game violation sense right?

There is no "attempted to shoot over the limit" charge...


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Well one thing for sure is we all know who stole the decoys! :biggrin:


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Encinal said:


> *I don't really duck hunt*... but having decoys in and chairs next to a baited pond isn't illegal...
> 
> If they were mine I would have no problem meeting you next to a game warden and a LEO to have you arrested for stolen property...
> 
> ...


The law seems pretty clear to me:

_No person may place or direct the placement of bait on or adjacent to an area for the purpose of causing, inducing or allowing any person to *take or attempt to take* any migratory game bird by the aid of baiting on or over the baited area._

Baited area with decoys shows intent.

.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

TexasFlats said:


> The law seems pretty clear to me:
> 
> _No person may place or direct the placement of bait on or adjacent to an area for the purpose of causing, inducing or allowing any person to *take or attempt to take* any migratory game bird by the aid of baiting on or over the baited area._
> 
> ...


And if he walks up with a tripod camera set up... is the GW going to arrest him?

attempt to take is attempted HARVEST... which requires a means of capture.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Were the GWs or Park Rangers even notified about this???

Its one thing to say that you think they wouldnt have time to look into it or that they would prolly never catch the guy.... but was there even an attempt made to inform the authorities??

I know the guys at the COE would love this kind of event.... Give them something exciting to do....

No one can complain about people breaking the law if they dont take the proper measures to report it....


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> ...So i disposed of the corn very far up in the woods long ways from any water for the deer to eat. I gave the wooden stools a viking funeral, and i now have the decoys ransome.
> i'm giving the guy a week to get them back before i donate them to a good cause.


I've seen some really entertaining and self-incriminating posts on this board but this one takes the cake. Do yourself a HUGE favor and replace the man's stools and put them and the decoys back where you found them. If they had been mine, a police report would have been filed with a copy of this thread. Maybe he was baiting, maybe not. Neither you or any possum cop is going to make that case. Maybe another vigilante dumbass yahoo dropped the sack off as a joke, or an attempt to get the guy in trouble. Or, more likely, there never WAS a sack of corn.

But this is not a matter of conjecture as of this thread. 
You are a thief and a vandal. 
Beyond that I'd figure 4 dozen rigged decoys and three handmade marsh stools COULD exceed $500 value.

You'd best hurry.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> I've seen some really entertaining and self-incriminating posts on this board but this one takes the cake. Do yourself a HUGE favor and replace the man's stools and put them and the decoys back where you found them. If they had been mine, a police report would have been filed with a copy of this thread. Maybe he was baiting, maybe not. Neither you or any possum cop is going to make that case. Maybe another vigilante dumbass yahoo dropped the sack off as a joke, or an attempt to get the guy in trouble. Or, more likely, there never WAS a sack of corn.
> 
> But this is not a matter of conjecture as of this thread.
> You are a thief and a vandal.
> ...
























Levelwind, You just got some big "green" from me!


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I"m confused as to why anyone would keep the corn in a bag if they were going to bait a pond. Or why they would leave the corn there. I imagine it would take the ducks a coiuple of days to find the corn and congregate. What good would a guide see in throwing some corn out when he got to the spot? Also, I doubt he would bait in the presence of customers.


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

LMFAO!!! :rotfl: Good one Levelwind. It may have seemed okay at first, but since you put it that way, Im glad t wasn't me that took the stool, and equipment!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I would have to take your side.....two wrong's don' make it right. (like me typos?

The dude that stole the dekes is thief in my book and should be banned off this site. That in itself is a crime to know about a crime and not report it is it not?



Levelwind said:


> I've seen some really entertaining and self-incriminating posts on this board but this one takes the cake. Do yourself a HUGE favor and replace the man's stools and put them and the decoys back where you found them. If they had been mine, a police report would have been filed with a copy of this thread. Maybe he was baiting, maybe not. Neither you or any possum cop is going to make that case. Maybe another vigilante dumbass yahoo dropped the sack off as a joke, or an attempt to get the guy in trouble. Or, more likely, there never WAS a sack of corn.
> 
> But this is not a matter of conjecture as of this thread.
> You are a thief and a vandal.
> ...


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

This is turning into a pretty decent thread. Carry on.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Or, more likely, there never WAS a sack of corn.


The original post is legit Steve. It was a baited pond. He's offered to return the decoys to the offender with a gw present... but do you really think he doesn't have proof, plus an eyewitness?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The title to this thread is somewhat Ironic...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep, sure do. Anyone who would attest to theft and destruction of another person's property on the internet, why would I not believe he poured all the corn out?

But it makes no difference. One cannot appropriate the property of another (definition of theft) and get Kings X because you offered to give it back on a fishing website. 

It makes no difference whether the hole was sweetened at this point or not. Anyone could have sweetened it, including the O.P. I suppose he thought he was justified and being clever and really didn't consider what he was doing in the light of the law, but he's a theif and a vandal just the same. He has no compelling proof the hole was corned, or by whom, and if there WAS a case to be made he's destroyed all possibility of it. 

Same mentality as those who feel it's alright to pick stuff up off the bays.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> The title to this thread is somewhat Ironic...


I thought it would be cruel and oafish to point that out.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

capn said:


> The original post is legit Steve. It was a baited pond. He's offered to return the decoys to the offender with a gw present... but do you really think he doesn't have proof, plus an eyewitness?


The proof is off in a deer's belly somewhere though!

Plus, the corn was not in anyones possession, in addition that it was on public property where anyone can access.... it would be a tough charge to file against "DH"

Was it most likely DHs? Yep

But all he has to say is "I didn't bring any corn out there."

Theres nothing to prove that it was his.

I frown upon baiting, but its not baiting if its still in the bag. Its just a bag of corn sitting on the bank. There is no law against carrying corn in your boat. You just cant distribute it in order to attact and hunt ducks eating it, coming to it or leaving it.

The GWs and Wallisville Rangers should have been alerted immediately.

Im telling you, I think they would have made more of an attempt to investigate the issue than you think.

Silence is acceptance....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Same mentality as those who feel it's alright to pick stuff up off the bays.


Way, WAY off base. Being as the guy hunts on the same bays you do and passes up decoys all the time.

He's offered to return em and he will. Hard to construe that as theft, but let the baiter give it a shot in front of a GW. Guarantee you the offender has heard of the post on this site by now, or the other site. He should ask for them back and both of em go meet with the GW, assume he won't have witnesses and photos (stupid assumption), and let the GW sort out the whole thing.

Not the path I would have picked, but I wasn't there with him at the time. Neither were you or anyone criticizing.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

"Same mentality as those who feel it's alright to pick stuff up off the bays."

So if I find a stringer,life jacket, or what ever floating in the bay, it's not alright to pick it up? That's how I get half my stuff!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

To be clear, I think the hole was probably baited, and "DH" was probably hunting it at some point, and that the O.P. had good intentions of picking up the decoys and hauling off the corn. But I'm glad there wasn't a Benelli leaning against the tree, that would have put his actions into the Felony mode, vs a Class A misdemeanor. 

Although it's remote, suppose the "guide" had a gig with two photographers to shoot early morning woodies and mallards in that hole (with cameras, not guns). It would still be poor form to bait a hole during hunting season on public property, but nothing illegal about it unless Wallisville has exceptional restrictions. I have actually had photo gigs but did them after hunting season was over. Not a likely scenario, but we don't know. Now the guys stools have been burnt, his spread stolen, and his corn fed to the squirrels. Gotta think.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Plus, the corn was not in anyones possession, in addition that it was on public property where anyone can access.... it would be a tough charge to file against "DH"
> 
> Was it most likely DHs? Yep
> 
> ...


Then let the offender contact him and all of em go meet with a GW. This is all fairly simple. The offender gets his stuff back, and the GW gets to pick who's in the wrong and none of us have to armchair quarterback it.

Personally, I would not have reported it or posted about it on the internet. The last thing I want is for the whole project to get shut down to hunting for the rest of the season because somebody baited a little hole in the timber. I'd prefer we police our own where possible.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Although it's remote, suppose the "guide" had a gig with two photographers to shoot early morning woodies and mallards in that hole (with cameras, not guns). It would still be poor form to bait a hole during hunting season on public property, but nothing illegal about it unless Wallisville has exceptional restrictions. I have actually had photo gigs but did them after hunting season was over. Not a likely scenario, but we don't know. Now the guys stools have been burnt, his spread stolen, and his corn fed to the squirrels. Gotta think.


And if I fart, it "might" not stink. 

Of course if that's the case, the offender is welcome to contact the guy, explain the situation, and get his stuff back. Willing to bet that cc02, being a good man of upstanding character, would even rebuild the stools. Again, this is all easily settled without conjecture by armchair quarterbacks.

As far as I am aware it is illegal to bait anything on the project. Except fish of course.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capn said:


> Way, WAY off base. Being as the guy hunts on the same bays you do and passes up decoys all the time.
> 
> He's offered to return em and he will. Hard to construe that as theft, but let the baiter give it a shot in front of a GW. Guarantee you the offender has heard of the post on this site by now, or the other site. He should ask for them back and both of em go meet with the GW, assume he won't have witnesses and photos (stupid assumption), and let the GW sort out the whole thing.
> 
> Not the path I would have picked, but I wasn't there with him at the time. Neither were you or anyone criticizing.


No, actually, he should do what I said. File a police report on the theft and attach a copy of this thread. You don't ASK for the return of stolen property. Even better, if it's covered under his homeowners or other insurance file a claim, and attach the police report and this thread.

I didn't have to be with him. He gave a fairly good description of what had occurred. I have been a victim of theft and I really don't care that much about someones cute motives or justification.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Well there ya go Steve. I'm sure that returning them in the presence of a judge will suffice, as I'm sure a GW can be in the court room present. The offender should go for it and see what all happens as a result. Should be real easy.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I didn't read the whole thread- only the first couple of pages when it first came out.... I didn't want to throw my two cents in back then,,, but I guess it's ok now.

The original poster of this thread knowingly vandalized and stole property. Whether the owner of the spread was in the wrong or not, the OP definitely was.

Two cents in.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capn said:


> Well there ya go Steve. I'm sure that returning them in the presence of a judge will suffice, as I'm sure a GW can be in the court room present. The offender should go for it and see what all happens as a result. Should be real easy.


Hahaha. "The Offender". O.K. Brodie, maybe you know something that I don't. The only certain OFFENDER so far is the OP, who is a thief and a vandal. He obviously ain't the sharpest pencil in the drawer, but if he's your freind, you should be advising him to return the stuff he stole and destroyed to the location he found it, and do it before the sun goes down.

That is all.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Never said he was the sharpest pencil in the drawer! I wouldn't give him that much credit!  I just get a kick out of all the internet heros playing holier than thou and thinking that they know everything there is to know. 

By the way Steve, you know him, too.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

how would that work abandon property on public water he musta not been too smart to leave all that behind, he could have hid the corn in the woods or dumped it all in the water and picked up the decoys thats just some one that dont give a dam


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

capn said:


> Way, WAY off base. Being as the guy hunts on the same bays you do and passes up decoys all the time.
> 
> He's offered to return em and he will. Hard to construe that as theft, but let the baiter give it a shot in front of a GW. Guarantee you the offender has heard of the post on this site by now, or the other site. He should ask for them back and both of em go meet with the GW, assume he won't have witnesses and photos (stupid assumption), and let the GW sort out the whole thing.
> 
> Not the path I would have picked, but I wasn't there with him at the time. Neither were you or anyone criticizing.


It is clear that the op thought he was doing the right thing. but if he does not have pictures of the guy putting out the bait and then hunting over it(which I doubt) then he stole the guys decoys plain and simple. So if you are duck hunting and someone sees your boat left on the shore and steals it but offers to give it back it is not theft right. You already have your mind made up that the Decoys and the stools belong to the same person as the corn. It was public property and without catching the person red handed your friend Stole the decoys and destroyed the stools. he said it him self. If he does not want to be criticized then do not post on the e-net.:wink:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is something to throw in the pot....

When I was growing up, I hunted the project ALOT.... it was easily accessible for me and VERY close....

So close in fact, that I kept my decoys and hunting gear, INCLUDING marsh seats, at the waters edge a few hundred yards from the house. Most of the time, I would keep my boat down there too, but not always.


Now here is the kicker that ties it all together.... Not only is it illegal to hunt after 12 noon on the project, but its also illegal to hunt West of Old River (where my hunting equipment was anyway).

Soooooooo, since I was "breaking the law" by having my hunting equipment down there during illegal hunting hours AND in a zone that hunting is Prohibited.... Does that give a non-law enforcement official the free reign to confiscate my stuff and hold it for ransom, because it was illegal in THEIR eyes?

I think not.....


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Maybe the Guide had a hunting party and someone got hurt. He had to leave in a hurry and left all his equipment. Maybe we need to hear the other side of the story.....Maybe the Guide will come forward and tell us.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

PS.... Im not sure what I would have done in the OPs shoes.... but messing with people who break the law can get dangerous..... 

For all you know, the guy is hiding in the timber..... And I can tell you, that $7.99 40 lb bag of "gold" aint worth dodging bullets over.... lol

Leave it, report the scene, and make the world a happy and peaceful place for all the little puppies and children.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Guys we've beat it to death. I totally agree with my freind Brodie on one thing. No good can come from talking about cornholes on one of the very few places the average guy has left to hunt. What OP did wasn't well thought through but I've done stupider stuff. I'm guessing the owner of the deeks really doesn't want to talk to the rangers about his missing property. I hope he doesn't decide to settle it in a more East Texas manner, at least during this time of year. Karma sometimes sucks.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Guys we've beat it to death. I totally agree with my freind Brodie on one thing. No good can come from talking about cornholes on one of the very few places the average guy has left to hunt. What OP did wasn't well thought through but I've done stupider stuff. I'm guessing the owner of the deeks really doesn't want to talk to the rangers about his missing property. I hope he doesn't decide to settle it in a more East Texas manner, at least during this time of year. Karma sometimes sucks.


I agree COMPLETELY with every word of this post.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe this is even being discussed! Do you guys even own stools?? I always take a bag of milo to sit on when I go duck hunting. And you call yourself _*real *_hunters!! Stools are for *******!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> Haven't been neer a computer until today or i would have already posted this. If you are a guide and working the wallisville projects and you left your decoys and three wooden stools in the timber.........well they are gone.
> 
> I am holding your 4 dozen decoys Ransome. You can have them back by simply pming me, and meeting me at the boat ramp where me and the local game warden will take your confession and you will claim your evidence left in the field with your decoys and stools. That would be your bag of CORN.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong here but didn't "you" just confess to violating more than one law with your original post? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I may have missed a post that proved somebody else was in "possession" of the corn, dekes, and stools but I don't think so. Seems as though your original post places you in a bad position. Good luck with that. Wow! H/U


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree with the OP's actions in principle as it is the most likely scenario given the location, but it is possible that the intent was innocent and as such the OP was wrong in administering his own brand of "justice" - although it's probably what I would have done.

My two cents.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*My name is...*

My name is *D*agwood *H*enwhistler. My friends gave me the nickname GUIDE, since I like to call the shots when hunts. Any who... I took my sick kid and my frail father-in-law duck hunting at the Wallisville project last Friday morning.

As I was walking in, I see two guys and a dog hunting a flooded smartweed flat. As I walked around them, I noticed they had a bag of corn stashed in the woods. I snuck up and got the bag of corn and proceeded to the little hole we were hunting. I left the bag of corn with my gear whilst we headed back to call the game wardens. On the way, my father-in-law got very sick and I had to leave. When I returned later to get my gear, everything had been snatched!

I don't have much hope of getting the baiting charges to stick, but I am going to go after him for the theft. Please contact me if you have any information.

Thanks.

DH "Guide" Henwhistler


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

And this is why if it aint mine i leave it alone!


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*AND THE MILO IS FOR.....??????????*



YoungGun1 said:


> I can't believe this is even being discussed! Do you guys even own stools?? I always take a bag of milo to sit on when I go duck hunting. And you call yourself _*real *_hunters!! Stools are for *******!


FOR SITTING MY A.........SS...HUNT CRAINS SAVE THE DUCKS !!!!


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> This is turning into a pretty decent thread. Carry on.


Now it is:rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wouldn't it be funny if the GW had already arrested these guys and taken them in and when he returned to collect the evidence it was gone LMAO.. could you imagine the look on his face??? Walker


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> My name is *D*agwood *H*enwhistler. My friends gave me the nickname GUIDE, since I like to call the shots when hunts. Any who... I took my sick kid and my frail father-in-law duck hunting at the Wallisville project last Friday morning.
> 
> As I was walking in, I see two guys and a dog hunting a flooded smartweed flat. *As I walked around them, I noticed they had a bag of corn stashed in the woods. I snuck up and got the bag of corn and proceeded to the little hole we were hunting.* I left the bag of corn with my gear whilst we headed back to call the game wardens. On the way, my father-in-law got very sick and I had to leave. When I returned later to get my gear, everything had been snatched!
> 
> ...


Does this thread actually feature two men claiming to be thieves?? :headknock


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Read four post up.....


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Daddy said "Everything belongs to someone. If it is not yours , leave it *alone*."


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Should have called the GW and left it at that...

The OP had no right touching that mans loot even the corn. He should be reported to the Sheriffs department and banned from this site and all information used against him.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> cornholes


lol


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Moving on the page 9---------->>>.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like ole DH first mistake was leavin his stuff out in public, corn or no corn. Thats just dumb. Now I'm not condoning theft, but thats just dumb to leave your stuff out. You shoulda just left the stuff there.But since that didn't happen,shoulda just kept hush on it and considered your self 4 doz decoys and 3 stoolsand a bag of nuggets richer.. But since you didn't we have 9 pages of reaing going on.. I don't know what to think, but my how the tables have turned on this thread,from the good samaritin to alawbreaking theif lol. Carry on folks. This is almost as good as a missing dog thread lol, jk I take that back. That was classless.


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

This is probably going to put me in a compormising situation, but I have to ask anyways.

Does baiting with corn in water even work? Everytime I make 'hog trash/bait,' the corn just sinks to the bottom of the bucket.

Just FYI.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

KevinTx7 said:


> This is probably going to put me in a compormising situation, but I have to ask anyways.
> 
> Does baiting with corn in water even work? Everytime I make 'hog trash/bait,' the corn just sinks to the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> Just FYI.


Yes it does. You have to have enough ducks around to find it, though. And to clear up, it's not illegal in itself. It's illegal to hunt over or around bait. A lot of those really great duck photos you see in magazines were taken over baited holes.


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just asking but I know corn sinks...or at least deer corn. I would assume that it wouldn't work that well. I have hunted cattle pens/ponds holding water and slayed the ducks/geese because they were attracted to the 'recycled' cow feed. During a drought, I saw ducks light on the water, move to the land, and hop in the cattle pens to feed and prune themselves. It was awesome to watch.

I have never needed to hunt baited spots and I NEVER will. The best form of preparing for a duck hunt is scouting, scouting and more scouting. If you are where the ducks want to be, whether for food, shelter, or just to loaf and mate, then you don't need corn or any other type of bait.

I have had my fair share of run-ins with GW but they have always turned out well. I'm not ashamed to say I shot a Mottled Duck opening morning, Nov.1st, this year, and I did receive a citation for it. I paid my $250 bucks and went on about my business. I hope they put the money to good use...


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The Title of this thread should have been-Junior Game Warden gets corn-holed! LOL!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO, sweet post!

Welp! There ya go, just when ya think everyone has it all ironed out the truth comes forward! (so much for the armchair saga) if you post it on the net, The Boogers usually come out sooner than later, I usually try at my age and with a lil wisdom(stay out of controversy) but wow what a way to bring in the new year.I have seen over the years on this site( where most posts surrounding something like this turns to turmoil.Yikes, Oh and everyone is always 6'9" and 280lbs with a 8th degree Blackbeltangelsm

DH, I hope you get your stuff back, and I bet ya( this may stink a wee bit more) Man O Man , I can feel the PM's ripping through this site about this to a few who have posted..



Sea-Slug said:


> The Title of this thread should have been-Junior Game Warden gets corn-holed! LOL!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

WTH....People can be such morons... You did right =)


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I am not sure what I would have done as far as calling the GW but I know one thing, I would not have took it on myself to destroy the mans stools and confiscate his property. My daddy taught me better than that. This was on public property.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Lets all have a beer with the big O!-LOL


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hi*

My Name is Duck Hunter. I was hunting the WV area back in 2004 or so.
Some nice SOB stole my decoys. If you took them please give them back.

I loaned'm to my buddy- Popcorn and he decided they were too heavy to carry out. So someone took them.

Please enclose a photo of my decoys so I can have them back ASAP.
Or I'll tell my Spout to kick your butt.

Really my buddy did leave'm out there and one of you guys took them!
But it was a few years back. We did not use corn in that location.

I hear there is tons of corn just north of the trinity though.
That big white house had an airboat full. Seen that w. my own eyes.
But again that was a few years ago. Maybe they were feeding the neutria's?


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

You know what stinks? I think this all took place on a pond I have permitted. I have been letting it rest till late season or I thought I was. Not only was DH hunting it but CC02 was hunting probably hunting less than 75 yds from my permit. I think I will call the COE.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bronco1 said:


> You know what stinks? I think this all took place on a pond I have permitted. I have been letting it rest till late season or I thought I was. Not only was DH hunting it but CC02 was hunting probably hunting less than 75 yds from my permit. I think I will call the COE.


If you call them they may tell you it's not huntable due to bait. Might be better off ducking them. Yes that would suck. Wait, then they bust you for hunting over bait. Man. Sorry this happened.


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

I never said i burnt or destroyed anything. If you want the **** stools just run the river and you can have them. There just floating down still in tact. I don't want nor do i need the decoys and i am not keeping them. Nor will i sell them. Funny how you people are quick to judge and then offer to buy the decoys from me on the backside when no one is watching. I bet i've turned down over $800 by now, which i could use, but that's not me. The decoys will either beclaimed by the owner in which i will gladly give them back, or be donated. 
And yes you idiots i have talked to law enforcement and they have no problem with the way i have handled it. 
You can call me what you want i really don't care, i am by no means a thief and never have been. I knew full well id get criticized when i posted it, but the owner of the decoys wouldn't know how to get them back had i not. 
Ohh and if you really think i was hunting near your permits you got the wrong person. THere are no permits within a 1/2 mile of where i was hunting. There surely wasn't anyone near me nor could they have snuck up on me, you don't know my dog.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> I gave the wooden stools a viking funeral,





crazy_cajun02 said:


> I never said i burnt or destroyed anything.


In a viking funeral, the viking is put in on a boat, pushed out to sea, and the boat is lit on fire. That's when you said that you burned them.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't hunt ducks but it sure seems like I am missing out! 

A slight hijack, but after 9 pages it has all been said anyway. Hypocritically, could some of you guys go out in the bay where those guides run you out of "their blinds" in public water and dump a bunch of corn out. Then sit their with your cameras and take pictures. The next morning whoever hunts there .....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

*Viking funeral* means something specific in the popular mind- the burning of a warrior in his boat, on the water, with his weapons and belongings around him.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

800 Dollars for 4 dozen used decoys?????

DANG!!! No wonder they were heavy! They are made of GOLD!!!!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> And yes you idiots i have talked to law enforcement and they have no problem with the way i have handled it.


So now we have cops who don't understand the definition of theft? Pardon me but I doubt it. There's not much doubt who the idiot is here. Just in case there's a LEO out there who doesn't know,

_§ 31.03. THEFT._
_(a) A person commits an offense if he unlawfully appropriates property with intent to deprive the owner of property._
_(b) Appropriation of property is unlawful if:_
_(1) it is without the owner's effective consent;_
_(2) the property is stolen and the actor appropriates the property knowing it was stolen by another; or_
_(3) property in the custody of any law enforcement agency was explicitly represented by any law enforcement agent to the actor as being stolen and the actor appropriates the property believing it was stolen by another._

Now there's a bunch of exceptions but not one for a corn holed pond on public property. If you have a cop bought into this deal he's crooked or stupid. Name him.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't really have anything interesting to add to this thread but... 

Whoooo Weeeeee! 

Happy New Years!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

TexasJ said:


> Another thing you could of done was leave everything there and report it to the Game Warden so he could actually catch DH on the spot. Taking the decoys and spreading the corn sounds like theft and destruction of evidence (you didn't do either, just saying).


Also take some pics. Sounds like the GW will have no proof now even if the clown did claim the decoys. Green to you for posting


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have NO idea Brodie, but I **** sure aint sticking around to see if your Fart stinks are not??h: Only exception , would be if say,, You and I were riding in your truck and you did your thing, and hit window lock and turn the heater all the way up doing 70 mph.. Then I could tell ya!



capn said:


> And if I fart, it "might" not stink.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> I never said i burnt or destroyed anything. If you want the **** stools just run the river and you can have them. There just floating down still in tact. I don't want nor do i need the decoys and i am not keeping them. Nor will i sell them. Funny how you people are quick to judge and then offer to buy the decoys from me on the backside when no one is watching. I bet i've turned down over $800 by now, which i could use, but that's not me. The decoys will either beclaimed by the owner in which i will gladly give them back, or be donated.
> And yes you idiots i have talked to law enforcement and they have no problem with the way i have handled it.
> You can call me what you want i really don't care, i am by no means a thief and never have been. I knew full well id get criticized when i posted it, but the owner of the decoys wouldn't know how to get them back had i not.
> Ohh and if you really think i was hunting near your permits you got the wrong person. THere are no permits within a 1/2 mile of where i was hunting. There surely wasn't anyone near me nor could they have snuck up on me, you don't know my dog.


I dont know about everyone else but I was just kinda ribbin you a little. I am not sure what I would have done, but like I said I would of left his property alone. Mainly though I was just jokin with you. If you post up on here get used to a little ribbin and criticism now and then. Heck that was a tough call I guess.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> 800 Dollars for 4 dozen used decoys?????
> 
> DANG!!! No wonder they were heavy! They are made of GOLD!!!!!


 lol. i thought the guy stole some cheap wore out decoys three stools and a bag of corn, turns out he jacked about 1000$ worth of stuff, then bragged on 2cool, hmmm. :rybka:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jeez at 800$ they had to trained live Mallard HENS....WW


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

this is good---HAPPY NEW YEAR----


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

I duck hunt a little but by reading some of yall post a few of you hunt a whole lot more then I could imagine.

Seams like o2 had good intentions but acted to quickly on what to do. I'm sure their is not one person here that has not acted in the same way and then was told later how it should have been handled and then you set there and thought about it and said to yourself *"****".*

o2, to me your a good samaritan, your just throwing more dirt out of the hole your digging every time you post.

Take the decoys back or wait for the PM from DH. As far as the stools?

Would the same rules apply for the stools that apply for the blinds on the coast? It's anybody's. (Thats a question)

Oh yea, this has been one heck of a thread.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whatever happened to just calling the game warden and letting them handle it?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, the owner leaving the equipment out there was just plain stupid. You are just asking for it to come up missing..... Corn or no corn involved.

It sucks that people would take it, but thats a chance you take when you leave stuff out there.

Ive had a few blinds on the bay, and usually kept an old machete, bailing wire and a rusty pair of wire cutters out there in case something needed some quick repair or brushing up.... but it never failed.... People would even steal old crapppy rusted stuff.... just cuz they could....

But that goes for everything now... I had one of those wobble duck butts in the bed of my truck last week.... 1 trip to Krogers and that thing was gone.... It sucks, but thats what I get for leaving it back there...

As far as the law goes though, I would venture to say that taking the decoys would be classified as theft and destroying the stools would be considered destruction of property.

Its kind of like the little stings you see on COPS when they leave a shiny new bike on the side of the street.... When someone walks up and takes it, they get arrested for theft.... even though its in public and not registered to an owner.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

USAFDAD said:


> Would the same rules apply for the stools that apply for the blinds on the coast? It's anybody's. (Thats a question)


Blinds in the bay are private property. They are first come first serve to USE, but you cannot legally haul them off or burn them etc.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> Blinds in the bay are private property. They are first come first serve to USE, but you cannot legally haul them off or burn them etc.


Thank you for the answer.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Litter is in the eye of the beholder:dance: Bags full of anything left unattended on public party in my opinion are litter>>











Hell I don't care just getting in on the action :spineyes:


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Could we see more pictures of Chloe? OOps, sorry, wrong thread


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

this makes for some interesting reading!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ol School said:


> Could we see more pictures of Chloe? OOps, sorry, wrong thread


Go look at that Dallas Cowboy cheerleader again, that will cool you off!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

akw96 said:


> this makes for some interesting reading!


Welcome to 2cool...you ain't seen nothin' yet!!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

*jsut my .02*

This thread is cracking me up.. I'm no thief and would never take someone's gear, but seriously what kind of idiot leaves stuff on public property?  Also another note the use of stationary blinds in the project is restricted to permit only, so wouldn't the stools / gear left behind also be in violation. If so sounds like he did the right thing in removing the trash. Not trying to keep stirring the pot, but I don't recall seeing anyone make this point yet.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I LIKE TURTLES !


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

texas8point said:


> I LIKE TURTLES !


The great thing about turtles is...*they are calm!!*


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

fin&feather said:


> This thread is cracking me up.. I'm no thief and would never take someone's gear, but seriously what kind of idiot leaves stuff on public property?  Also another note the use of stationary blinds in the project is restricted to permit only, so wouldn't the stools / gear left behind also be in violation. If so sounds like he did the right thing in removing the trash. Not trying to keep stirring the pot, but I don't recall seeing anyone make this point yet.


I used to. Nothing wrong with it unless there's a lowlife theif around.

That's because it's not a point. Stools and decoys hanging in a tree are not a stationary blind. A stationary blind is a big box like thing you hide in.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> I used to. Nothing wrong with it unless there's a lowlife theif around.
> 
> That's because it's not a point. Stools and decoys hanging in a tree are not a stationary blind. A stationary blind is a big box like thing you hide in.


So leaving unnatural surroundings on public land for the sole purpose of hunting is not considered building a blind, ok for the sake of conversation what do you call it then?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ummmmm, Ohhh Never mind!!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

fin&feather said:


> So leaving unnatural surroundings on public land for the sole purpose of hunting is not considered building a blind, ok for the sake of conversation what do you call it then?


If we were hunting together and i told you get in the blind, would you get in the decoy sack?

if you want to try to rationalize this theifs actions, fine. But really, a sack of decoys isn't a blind.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> If we were hunting together and i told you get in the blind, would you get in the decoy sack?
> 
> if you want to try to rationalize this theifs actions, fine. But really, a sack of decoys isn't a blind.


Haha I can hear it now, I'll call your turn in the sack, lol 
Here was my point, this land is public but still there are rules. No blinds allowed unless permit is drawn, no rifles, no deer hunting, no hunting after noon, no exceptions (It's the responsibility of each project hunter look this up and to know this). My quoted statement wasn't talking about just isolated items, he left wood stools, gear and other biodegradable materials that could or could not be illegal. Maybe it matters or not but I'm going with illegal because I seriously doubt he is hog hunting with non toxic shot, see where I'm going here.. If not try mixing up your shells and explain it to the warden that these are what was used to shot the ducks and squirrels, and as for the led shot and corn well is for whatever else is stacked up in the boat but not for the ducks&#8230;yeah right, it will never fly. The way I see it is If this guy speaks up or even knows about this thread is the only debate worth mentioning but one thing is for sure he was hit where it hurts and knows someone is on to him but has a way temporary recover just about all his losses. I'm giving this guy the benefit of doubt saying maybe he will change his ways even though the charter flaws are stacked against him, but then again who knows? Personally if id walked up on this gear things would of went another way, but that's just me I'm just not as confrontational but you can still bet he and everyone else would have been pretty upset that next hunt. So if others think I supporting a thief or supporting what's right doesn't matter I sleep well with my own decisions, and if wrong expect some kind of recovery tome, lol
ftr, I've shot plenty of squirrels and dove with steel shot just because a duck pass shoot was remotely possible so yes I know it's possible.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

The dude that took the decoys is a thief and needs a good *** kikken!!hwell:


----------



## set the hook (Jul 24, 2008)

This is funny stuff I dont care who you are!!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> Haha I can hear it now, I'll call your turn in the sack, lol
> Here was my point, this land is public but still there are rules. No blinds allowed unless permit is drawn, no rifles, no deer hunting, no hunting after noon, no exceptions (It's the responsibility of each project hunter look this up and to know this). My quoted statement wasn't talking about just isolated items, he left wood stools, gear and other biodegradable materials that could or could not be illegal. Maybe it matters or not but I'm going with illegal because I seriously doubt he is hog hunting with non toxic shot, see where I'm going here.. If not try mixing up your shells and explain it to the warden that these are what was used to shot the ducks and squirrels, and as for the led shot and corn well is for whatever else is stacked up in the boat but not for the ducks&#8230;yeah right, it will never fly. The way I see it is If this guy speaks up or even knows about this thread is the only debate worth mentioning but one thing is for sure he was hit where it hurts and knows someone is on to him but has a way temporary recover just about all his losses. I'm giving this guy the benefit of doubt saying maybe he will change his ways even though the charter flaws are stacked against him, but then again who knows? Personally if id walked up on this gear things would of went another way, but that's just me I'm just not as confrontational but you can still bet he and everyone else would have been pretty upset that next hunt. So if others think I supporting a thief or supporting what's right doesn't matter I sleep well with my own decisions, and if wrong expect some kind of recovery tome, lol
> ftr, I've shot plenty of squirrels and dove with steel shot just because a duck pass shoot was remotely possible so yes I know it's possible.


I'm going to need some clarification here...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have one [email protected] of a headache, but this all makes me feel a lot better before Sunday, when I am out wade fishing.. ...............Carry On !!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> If you want the **** stools just run the river and you can have them. There just floating down still in tact.


Not anymore, I busted a 400$ prop on them this morning.sad3sm

Just kidding.:rotfl:


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

If they were mine I would meet you with any game warden or park ranger in a heart beat. There is no way you could tie that bag of corn to me. All I would have to say is it was not there when I left. You have no proof of him bringing it in, and it would all be a big hear say. I would say you have more to be worried about being you have stollen property.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

If we're spliting hairs then DH actually broke the law first LOL

*59.134 Rules of Conduct: *
*(a) Abandoned and unattended property.* It is an offense for any person to: 

abandon a vehicle or other personal property;
leave a vehicle, boat, barge, or other property unattended in a unit of the state park system in such a manner as to create a hazardous or unsafe condition; or
leave property unattended in a state park without having received prior permission from the director or to leave a vehicle unattended after the closing hour, unless such person is legally in the park after closing, and unless he has parked the vehicle in a place designated by the director or he has prior permission from the director.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Not a state park. It is owned by the US Army Corps of Engineers.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> Haha I can hear it now, I'll call your turn in the sack, lol
> Here was my point, this land is public but still there are rules. No blinds allowed unless permit is drawn, no rifles, no deer hunting, no hunting after noon, no exceptions (*It's the responsibility of each project hunter look this up and to know this*). My quoted statement wasn't talking about just isolated items, he left wood stools, gear and other biodegradable materials that could or could not be illegal. Maybe it matters or not but I'm going with illegal because I seriously doubt he is hog hunting with non toxic shot, see where I'm going here.. If not try mixing up your shells and explain it to the warden that these are what was used to shot the ducks and squirrels, and as for the led shot and corn well is for whatever else is stacked up in the boat but not for the ducks&#8230;yeah right, it will never fly. The way I see it is If this guy speaks up or even knows about this thread is the only debate worth mentioning but one thing is for sure he was hit where it hurts and knows someone is on to him but has a way temporary recover just about all his losses. I'm giving this guy the benefit of doubt saying maybe he will change his ways even though the charter flaws are stacked against him, but then again who knows? Personally if id walked up on this gear things would of went another way, but that's just me I'm just not as confrontational but you can still bet he and everyone else would have been pretty upset that next hunt. So if others think I supporting a thief or supporting what's right doesn't matter I sleep well with my own decisions, and if wrong expect some kind of recovery tome, lol
> ftr, I've shot plenty of squirrels and dove with steel shot just because a duck pass shoot was remotely possible so yes I know it's possible.


Well first off, it is ILLEGAL to shoot hogs OR squirrels OR dove on the project. Toxic shot or not. So I hope you arent taking those passing shots on the project.

Second off, you never take things that don't belong to you.... period... its wrong and its stealing.

As far as what the laws say, its doesnt even matter.... if you are not a GW or Park Ranger than you cannot enforce anything.

As a citizen and hunter, it is your duty to REPORT illegal activity to the proper authorities.... not confiscate property that you believe to be involved in illegal activity...

I checked with a buddy that works at the Project and he says he hasnt heard any report of any suspected baiting.... soooooo, I guess the OP didnt have THAT big of a problem with the illegal activity...

Empireboats worked there for a few years.... whats you take on what is and what is not considered a blind Scotty?


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

From The US Corps

*327.15 Abandonment and Impoundment of Personal Property.*
(a) Personal property of any kind shall not be abandoned, stored or left unattended upon project lands or waters. After a period of 24 hours, or at any time after a posted closure hour in a public use area, unattended personal property shall be presumed to be abandoned and may be impounded and stored at a storage point designated by the District Engineer, who may assess a reasonable impoundment fee. Such fee shall be paid before the impounded property is returned to its owner.

(b) The District Engineer shall, by public or private sale or otherwise, dispose of all lost, abandoned or unclaimed personal property that comes into Government custody or control. However, property may not be disposed of until diligent effort has been made to find the owner, heirs, next of kin or legal representative(s). If the owner, heirs, next of kin or legal representative(s) are determined but not found, the property may not be disposed of until the expiration of 120 days after the date when notice, giving the time and place of the intended sale or other disposition, has been sent by certified or registered mail to that person at the last known address. When diligent efforts to determine the owner, heirs, next of kin or legal representative(s) are unsuccessful, the property may be disposed of without delay except that if it has a fair market value of $25 or more the property may not be disposed of until 90 days after the date it is received at the storage point designated by the District Engineer. The net proceeds from the sale of property shall be conveyed into the Treasury of the


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Never said I've taken any of these animals on this property, never said id remove any items from the property, never said I could enforce any rules, but id also like to know what is or isn't considered a blind. Personal experience would jest that any objects made of any non natural surroundings could be considered one, but that's just a guess..


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Well unless this guy is the district engineer or employee of the Corps who "Impouded" them then he should not have touched them.

Considering the only ranger that was not scared of the water has now left. I think everyone is ok with building whatever they want and get away with it as long as they are not turned into the ranger station.

Two stools left out there would not be considered a blind at all. When I was there we came upon temporary blinds all the time. There was nothing taken from them, no note left, or anything like that. As long as it was the proper distance away from a permited blind. 

Bottom line is he can call the game warden or park ranger, but unless he has video or pics of the guy carrying the corn in all it is is hear say. The last time I was on a jury that was not permisable in court. So you have 4 dozen stolen decoys you need to return.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

so exactly when do you graduate from the junior game wardens academy anyway? i believe you posted on here to get a pat on the back and now that its turned into a sh#$storm your kind of crawfishing on your story.(did you burn the stools or not)i would show up to your GW meeting with a county cop in tow for stealing my gear.your suppose to report illegal activity...not take the law into you own hands, its not your responsibility to enforce what you think is the law.if its not yours dont touch it, if you do your a thieving bastard.by taking his gear that doesnt put you any higher on my list than the guy baiting the hole. at least if im hunting with the guy baiting the hole i dont have to worry about any of my stuff coming up missing you thief. i dont know about you guys but ive left gear in the field to go get a vehicle or other means of transporting 500 rags and a couple dozen shells, or several dozen decoys. sometimes you just cant get it all in one trip. whos to say he wasnt taking a load in? oh i forgot...you cant sneak up on him we dont know your dog with the ultrasonic hearing and the thermal vision.:rotfl:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope this thread doesn't give cajuns a bad name.......:cheers:


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> I hope this thread doesn't give cajuns a bad name.......:cheers:


Just crazy ones...:doowapsta


----------

